# what I should do after high school?



## ewk9 (Aug 22, 2003)

I know that this kind of question has been asked before but I want to know what everyone thinks.
Im am going to be a Junior in high school this year and I am going to be taking a video/multimedia production class and I am begining to think about what I want to do after high school and I have 3 ideas of what I could do

1. were I live (vermont) at Burlington college they offer a Bacholers degree in cinema studies productions

2. burlington college offers a two year program to. I figure I could do that then try to get into New england school of cummunications and major in Telivison that way if the film thing doesnt work out I could get a job in telivison.

3. this Idea I like the most, I have an Idea in my head of a feature film I could do. what I would do is after high school I could get a job and live at home that way I would not have to pay any bills and save up for about a year and then with the money I saved try to make the Idea I have into a film.


what does everyone think?

I have such sights to show you


----------



## ewk9 (Aug 22, 2003)

I know that this kind of question has been asked before but I want to know what everyone thinks.
Im am going to be a Junior in high school this year and I am going to be taking a video/multimedia production class and I am begining to think about what I want to do after high school and I have 3 ideas of what I could do

1. were I live (vermont) at Burlington college they offer a Bacholers degree in cinema studies productions

2. burlington college offers a two year program to. I figure I could do that then try to get into New england school of cummunications and major in Telivison that way if the film thing doesnt work out I could get a job in telivison.

3. this Idea I like the most, I have an Idea in my head of a feature film I could do. what I would do is after high school I could get a job and live at home that way I would not have to pay any bills and save up for about a year and then with the money I saved try to make the Idea I have into a film.


what does everyone think?

I have such sights to show you


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Aug 22, 2003)

Combine #2 & #3 and your set.

Get a job working cameras and shi.t in a TV station, during that time you can be writing a script. Bada-Bing!

--------------------
TacoWagonProductions
--------------------

"True artists don't do homages, they steal." Ã‚Â - Quentin Tarantino


----------



## micfields2000 (Aug 22, 2003)

i think a degree is always good to have. they say it doesn't destingish you, but all else equal, i'll take the one with the degree. Plus, it gives you something to fall back on. It gets you going and still does leave some time for writing scripts. Kyle's way sounds good to me, but i die for it if another just seems to be better when it comes.


----------



## ewk9 (Aug 22, 2003)

thanks guys for your input.

the Boogeyman is real and you found him!


----------



## Brittany Murphy (Aug 22, 2003)

Anything but college.


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Aug 22, 2003)

screw college

--------------------
TacoWagonProductions
--------------------

"True artists don't do homages, they steal." Ã‚Â - Quentin Tarantino


----------



## C (Aug 22, 2003)

go to college.

- C. Davis
YELLOW HAMMER PRODUCTIONS


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Aug 22, 2003)

your mom went to college

--------------------
TacoWagonProductions
--------------------

"True artists don't do homages, they steal." Ã‚Â - Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Skoat (Aug 22, 2003)

**** college ****** **** never did **** for anyone except it's own **** and its ****** waste of your mother ****** ******* **** ***!  (Chris don't do it)  I made good points!


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Aug 22, 2003)

Screw ou guys, I'm gettin the hell outta this place. Your all hella lame.

--------------------
TacoWagonProductions
--------------------

"DURRRRRRR" - Alex Gregory


----------

